# The rising price of natural gas



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Since I moved to Baja California I've notice that the price for natural gas has been going up drastically. When I first arrived almost a year now the price for a 45Kg cylindro was $650 then $730 and now I'm paying over $800 pesos. I'm aware that new legislation went into effect this year opening the energy sector to market. 

However, unlike gasoline I don't know where to look up prices for natural gas and just relay on whatever the gas distributor tell me. At least for gasoline the government has an app with the current price of gasoline. So I'm curious to know if the price of natural gas is different from what I'm looking at. Or if you know where to check for the average price of natural gas.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

NCas said:


> Since I moved to Baja California I've notice that the price for natural gas has been going up drastically. When I first arrived almost a year now the price for a 45Kg cylindro was $650 then $730 and now I'm paying over $800 pesos. I'm aware that new legislation went into effect this year opening the energy sector to market.
> 
> However, unlike gasoline I don't know where to look up prices for natural gas and just relay on whatever the gas distributor tell me. At least for gasoline the government has an app with the current price of gasoline. So I'm curious to know if the price of natural gas is different from what I'm looking at. Or if you know where to check for the average price of natural gas.


I haven't looked lately but at one point the price of the gas was on the back of the truck that fills up our tank. When we bring the BBQ tank to the fill station - they have the prices quoted on the wall. But yes - the prices are rising - but they are still trivial compared to a monthly South Florida electric bill or water bill.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

horseshoe846 said:


> When we bring the BBQ tank to the fill station - they have the prices quoted on the wall. But yes - the prices are rising - but they are still trivial compared to a monthly South Florida electric bill or water bill.


I guess my bigger concern is that I'm not being lied to when they quote me a price. One gas station by where I currently was closed down for a while due to an investigation on the manipulation of prices. The same thing happen when I was in Queretaro near where I worked at another gas station. You did give me a good idea to check at the natural gas stations from time to time and check out their posted prices.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

We use a little over $18.00 per month for propane which to me is a bargain for cooking and a hot shower. The alternative is wood which a lot of my neighbors use, I'd imagine they never get a hot bath or shower. I know the Yucatan or Quintana Roo had the highest prices in the country when we lived there.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Mexico... Aug.`17 inflation = 6.66%
USA........ Aug.`17 inflation = 1.70%.......Welcome to Mexico!


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

chicois8 said:


> Mexico... Aug.`17 inflation = 6.66%
> USA........ Aug.`17 inflation = 1.70%.......Welcome to Mexico!


But are you comparing apples to apples ?

What are the components which go into each countries inflation calculation ?

I believe they are different from country to country.

Here are the values for the us.

https://www.bls.gov/news.release/pdf/cpi.pdf

I thought medical costs in the US were going through the roof... But this report says only 1.6% ??


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Using the Bank of Mexico website:

Inflation, prices, Banco de México

When I first drove Baja diesel was 17 cents a gallon, today it is $2.93USD, everything goes up......


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

chicois8 said:


> Using the Bank of Mexico website:
> 
> Inflation, prices, Banco de México
> 
> When I first drove Baja diesel was 17 cents a gallon, today it is $2.93USD, everything goes up......


Fine - but you did not answer my question. What are the components which go into the Mexican CPI ? I've shown you an example of what goes into the US CPI.

I'll tell you this much - every month I roll over CETES which mature. The interest rate on those CETES has started declining.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

horseshoe846 said:


> But are you comparing apples to apples ?
> 
> What are the components which go into each countries inflation calculation ?
> 
> ...


I don't know about medical costs but health care has become unaffordable under the affordable care act, regardless of what reports are saying. My prescription plan was great, never paid more than a few dollars regardless of the medicine. Now simple inhalers cost over $300.00

Life in general is a lot cheaper in Mexico, we all know that.


----------

